# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مخطوط: الاشتقاق وشرح الصفات من كلام العلماء ولغة الفصحاء

## أحمد البكري

مخطوط: 
الاشتقاق وشرح الصفات من كلام العلماء ولغة الفصحاء

محمد بن محمد الصبحي 

من القرن 18م
مكتبة برلين

----------


## أحمد البكري

ملف2

http://www.wikiupload.com/SFSWFF8F35GJ111

----------


## أحمد البكري

ملف1


http://www.wikiupload.com/8FLR36NG0WQ6MT2

----------


## أحمد البكري

المخطوط في ملف واحد

22.2 ميغا


http://verzend.be/fd5ys12xch39/alesh...sefat.rar.html

----------


## كعباش فارس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
من فضلكم هل بالإمكان إدراج ولو نبذة مختصرة عن مؤلف الكتاب ليستفيد طلبة العلم وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## عبد الصمد بن أحمد

*يرجى إصلاح الروابط*

----------


## أحمد البكري

https://s02.solidfilesusercontent.co...7_a_ssefat.rar
أو
http://stor2458.uppcdn.com/dl/lzofma...7_a_ssefat.rar
أو
http://www.speedyshare.com/file/T7Fn...7_a_ssefat.rar

----------


## أم رواف

آمل إاعادة رفعه مشكورين

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://ge.tt/api/1/files/6qHgxYV2/0/blob?download

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

بارك الله فيكم
المخطوط في وصف التضاريس والمصطلحات المستخدمة في علم الجغرافيا والفلك على مايبدو 
وفكرته طريفة ولا أعلم إن كان الكتاب رائدا في بابه أم لا

----------


## رائد المهيرات

شكرا لك أخي العزيز ، لكن الروابط لا تعمل الرجاء إصلاحها

----------

